# Sorry, muss aber mal sein



## LoonSky (31. Juli 2002)

Trial ist Geil!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. Juli 2002)

und wie lang hast für die "Erkenntnis" gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (1. August 2002)

hm ach nee ich find trial eigentlich relativ *******


----------



## elhefe (1. August 2002)

Und was gibt es sonst Neues?  

Aber im Großen und Ganzen stimmt das schon.


----------



## raffnes (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *Und was gibt es sonst Neues?  *




Pamela Anderson hat hepatites (?) C.
Tja, hätte sie mit mir rumgemacht, wär sowas nicht passiert!

aber trail ist schon fein... wenn mans kann.


----------



## billi (1. August 2002)

ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen NIMMT SAUBERE SPRITZEN FÜRS DOPE


----------



## aramis (2. August 2002)

@raffnes
trail oder trial?


----------



## raffnes (2. August 2002)

ich schreibe zu schnell  :
dann kann schonmal aus picken-§icken werden.

natürlich meinte ich trial


----------

